# JUNE 2022 Chanel Purchases



## sparklywacky

May 2022 was a slow month for Chanel lovers here, eh? Let’s see if we get to see more purchases this month!


----------



## LilyLA

sparklywacky said:


> May 2022 was a slow month for Chanel lovers here, eh? Let’s see if we get to see more purchases this month!


The May thread had almost half the activity than the April thread 
I wonder if everyone is saving up for 22A release! Or if the new policies are working in slowing down our buying 

curious to see what we all buy in June


----------



## onlyk

guess now not as many people as used to be easily pull out $5,000 plus for a bag


----------



## Rockysmom

No purchases for me. Spending my money on a bath remodel but still like to stalk here!


----------



## Sa_Sa

One of my wishlists… fulfilled.


----------



## lemonadee

Sa_Sa said:


> One of my wishlists… fulfilled.
> View attachment 5417257


Beige gold? Gorgeous !


----------



## LaPush

No purchases from me in May and June because I took my money to another brand. Simply had enough with the disgracefully quality and ridiculous prices!


----------



## dannabelle

not too big, not too small ~ just a perfect 22cm sized handbag for me  #TeamLambskin


----------



## Sa_Sa

lemonadee said:


> Beige gold? Gorgeous !


nope, is yellow gold


----------



## mc79638

Pretty contend with my chanel bag collection for now. Eyeing few LV bags though before LV decides to make another sneaky, ridiculous price increase.


----------



## nat74

Just received this scarf yesterday and love it!


----------



## yvonneh778

Got my dream bag- CF medium in caviar and the sling backs that have been sold out everywhere in NYC! Along with some classic sunglasses.


----------



## Angel124ev

yvonneh778 said:


> Got my dream bag- CF medium in caviar and the sling backs that have been sold out everywhere in NYC! Along with some classic sunglasses.
> 
> View attachment 5418769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418771



Congrats! I am in NYC also. Which location did you score the slings backs? I have been bugging my SA about it all the time lol


----------



## yvonneh778

Angel124ev said:


> Congrats! I am in NYC also. Which location did you score the slings backs? I have been bugging my SA about it all the time lol



I actually got it in Dubai mall!! I was there on vacation last week, and was so shocked when they had all sizes in stock.


----------



## pearlgrass

yvonneh778 said:


> Got my dream bag- CF medium in caviar and the sling backs that have been sold out everywhere in NYC! Along with some classic sunglasses.
> 
> View attachment 5418769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418771


Congrats on all your lovely scores! Love CLASSIC


----------



## cc_luxe

Looks like purchases have slowed down.. Hoping to get an extra mini coco handle in green as my last Chanel bag. Last bag I purchased was the 22s mini rec in caramel. Sharing my bag collection for some eye candy. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Will share a reveal if I end up getting it.


----------



## Kateplustwo

Vintage small chic quilt flap. I'm a big fan of the soft, less structured feel.  I'm a slouchy bag kinda girl!


----------



## Gwinneth

Kateplustwo said:


> Vintage small chic quilt flap. I'm a big fan of the soft, less structured feel.  I'm a slouchy bag kinda girl!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419287


Such a gorgeous bag. I am very curious to see a modshot.


----------



## Kateplustwo

gwinwow said:


> Such a gorgeous bag. I am very curious to see a modshot.


Thank you!  I just cut the tags off today for her maiden voyage.  I'm wearing it crossbody here but I'm 5'7 so it's a bit short.


----------



## pearlgrass

Kateplustwo said:


> Thank you!  I just cut the tags off today for her maiden voyage.  I'm wearing it crossbody here but I'm 5'7 so it's a bit short.
> 
> View attachment 5419846



Congrats! Looks GREAT on you


----------



## Buttercup118

LaPush said:


> No purchases from me in May and June because I took my money to another brand. Simply had enough with the disgracefully quality and ridiculous prices!


Which brand did you switch over to?


----------



## Tina1010

After much debate and opinions here from the ladies on TPF, I got my dream bag! Originally intended to get the small, but decided on the medium instead.  Black caviar with silver classic flap!


----------



## ilovelions8

Got my first mini o case and it’s preloved! Look at that shimmer


----------



## Colby21

Bought this waist bag in Las Vegas. It’s a fun little bag to run around in when I don’t feel like carrying a purse.


----------



## nat74

A big shout out to @topglamchic who got her friends to help me getting this music box from Italy! I LOVE it so so much! I’m beyond grateful to her kindness! There were a lot of works behind the scenes in getting this! Thanks @topglamchic!!!


----------



## goodcrush

Colby21 said:


> Bought this waist bag in Las Vegas. It’s a fun little bag to run around in when I don’t feel like carrying a purse.
> 
> View attachment 5420283


Do you happen to have a mid shot if this? Can it also be worn around the chest or crossbody?


----------



## LaPush

Buttercup118 said:


> Which brand did you switch over to?


I did not switch. Instead of spending at Chanel I am spending at other brands. For example Moynat.


----------



## DrTr

Hello all - perhaps my first and only purchase post for Chanel even after looking through Chanel threads here at tpf (hmm, how many times have we each said something like that about Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Chanel, etc. etc.) I have long wanted a Boy Bag - the Chanel bag that most appeals to me, suits my lifestyle and love of edginess and geometric shapes, and just never followed through. I was busy with H or LV or life or dogs!

This beauty was in the exact specs I wanted in every way, and at 1K less than retail (especially as their insane prices are H level now!!) I could not resist anymore!! My small calfskin chevron ruthenium perfect beauty! Love it. And I of course HAD to buy a slim cardholder for inside to coordinate -a lovely lambskin in so black. Love lambskin, but not for a Boy given potential corner wear. Here she is!!


----------



## Colby21

goodcrush said:


> Do you happen to have a mid shot if this? Can it also be worn around the chest or crossbody?


The chain is too short to fall right when worn cross body. I’ve tried two looks so far that I like.  I’ve worn it tight/high on my waist like a belt with a maxi dress  And I’ve worn it slung low on the hip with sweats/jeans


----------



## ClairM

Hello everyone  does anyone know when the chanel sale will start? Thanks


----------



## Mimi212

22A Dark Grey Mini Square  she’s slightly darker than this picture and the perfect true grey.


----------



## Tina1010

Mimi212 said:


> 22A Dark Grey Mini Square  she’s slightly darker than this picture and the perfect true grey.
> View attachment 5421951


Wow it's beautiful


----------



## TPFer2015

Walked in for a black C19 and walked out with the caramel! She feels crazy buttery smooth, the smoothest I have felt on all the 19s I looked at in store.


----------



## Tina1010

Exchanged my June purchase for the smaller size but it has one problem, a popped stitch! Please let me know if I should return it!! I am a Chanel newbie!


----------



## claritysunshine

Got the slingbacks I’ve been considering for some time. Delighted with them!


----------



## alxyoung

Tina1010 said:


> Exchanged my June purchase for the smaller size but it has one problem, a popped stitch! Please let me know if I should return it!! I am a Chanel newbie!


Looks great! It looks like excess thread to me, not a popped stitch. Not uncommon.


----------



## larissajay

Tina1010 said:


> Exchanged my June purchase for the smaller size but it has one problem, a popped stitch! Please let me know if I should return it!! I am a Chanel newbie!


 I would keep it. Congratulations!


----------



## larissajay

Did some shopping yesterday! I’m so pleased to add some colorful bags to my collection because I tend to pick neutrals.


----------



## goodcrush

larissajay said:


> Did some shopping yesterday! I’m so pleased to add some colorful bags to my collection because I tend to pick neutrals.



Yes you did! Beautiful choices. What would you say your top two colors are out of this group? The ones that bring you joy?!


----------



## larissajay

goodcrush said:


> Yes you did! Beautiful choices. What would you say your top two colors are out of this group? The ones that bring you joy?!


Thank you! I really love this green - it's just gorgeous. Probably the white would be my second choice because it's stunning with this gold chain. The pink is slightly out of my comfort zone but my husband convinced me to go for it - "it's hot," he said, lol.


----------



## lilvoe

Bought this bag in white 


			https://www.chanel.com/us/fashion/p/AS3240B0801210601/small-flap-bag-lambskin-strass-gold-tone-metal/


----------



## Tina1010

alxyoung said:


> Looks great! It looks like excess thread to me, not a popped stitch. Not uncommon.


Here is another angle.  I actually see 2 spots now.  Still keep?


----------



## Tina1010

larissajay said:


> Thank you! I really love this green - it's just gorgeous. Probably the white would be my second choice because it's stunning with this gold chain. The pink is slightly out of my comfort zone but my husband convinced me to go for it - "it's hot," he said, lol.


I agree I love the white one too!!


----------



## Saaski

larissajay said:


> Did some shopping yesterday! I’m so pleased to add some colorful bags to my collection because I tend to pick neutrals.


Wow, what a haul! Do you mind sharing about how big the white bag is? Is it a WOC size?


----------



## larissajay

Saaski said:


> Wow, what a haul! Do you mind sharing about how big the white bag is? Is it a WOC size?



Yes, it is a WOC and the same exact size as my others. I held it up to compare because for some reason, maybe because it’s white, it looks a little bigger, but it’s not. I can’t wait to wear it this summer!


----------



## catchingfireflies

larissajay said:


> Did some shopping yesterday! I’m so pleased to add some colorful bags to my collection because I tend to pick neutrals.


love your 19 WOCS!!!


----------



## TPFer2015

That’s green C19, is simply divine. I wonder how close it is to the emerald green that everyone is talking about? 

That white WOC is gorgeous too. I was contemplating the black version, but didn’t pull the trigger as I find WOCs for my needs. That chain though, work cross body, really nice! 




larissajay said:


> Thank you! I really love this green - it's just gorgeous. Probably the white would be my second choice because it's stunning with this gold chain. The pink is slightly out of my comfort zone but my husband convinced me to go for it - "it's hot," he said, lol.


----------



## BWM

So glad I finally was able to add this heart belt bag to my collection (thanks to my purse friend!   ):


----------



## MCBadian07

larissajay said:


> Did some shopping yesterday! I’m so pleased to add some colorful bags to my collection because I tend to pick neutrals.


Amazing haul! I wish Toronto stores had this kind of stock... ahhh It's like the Hunger Games out there.


----------



## larissajay

TPFer2015 said:


> That’s green C19, is simply divine. I wonder how close it is to the emerald green that everyone is talking about?
> 
> That white WOC is gorgeous too. I was contemplating the black version, but didn’t pull the trigger as I find WOCs for my needs. That chain though, work cross body, really nice!



The green is a bright, true green, no blue undertones. It’s so pretty.

I’ve been in a total woc phase - I find them to be the perfect bag for a quick outing or for evenings and they’re so comfortable to wear!


----------



## artax

larissajay said:


> Did some shopping yesterday! I’m so pleased to add some colorful bags to my collection because I tend to pick neutrals.


Congratulations!! Beautiful colors! How much was the WOC?


----------



## artax

larissajay said:


> Did some shopping yesterday! I’m so pleased to add some colorful bags to my collection because I tend to pick neutrals.


I mean the the price for the white WOC … thank u


----------



## Missy Jny

My lovely SA surprised me with this heart bag when I actually gave up that I’ll be offered one because I’m specific with the colour I want. I’m over the moooonnnnn


----------



## larissajay

artax said:


> I mean the the price for the white WOC … thank u



$3750


----------



## baglici0us

Medium Chanel Coco Handle and gray 19 slg!


----------



## Fuzzy21

These are mine. The two Chanel 19 collection for June purchases. WOC was on 31st May.


----------



## DamierEbene

My contributions to the June purchases 
Have a wonderful weekend everyone! 

22A WOC and REV mini o-case from the pop-up summer boutique in St. Tropez.


----------



## XCCX

DamierEbene said:


> My contributions to the June purchases
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> 
> 22A WOC and REV mini o-case from the pop-up summer boutique in St. Tropez.
> View attachment 5423762


Congratulations! It’s truly beautiful!!!


----------



## Smartspider

Here’s the mini! Seems brighter than the cch but I still don’t know…


----------



## Tina1010

DamierEbene said:


> My contributions to the June purchases
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> 
> 22A WOC and REV mini o-case from the pop-up summer boutique in St. Tropez.
> View attachment 5423762


Beautiful!
I'm looking for the mini o-case and can't find it anywhere!


----------



## DamierEbene

Tina1010 said:


> Beautiful!
> I'm looking for the mini o-case and can't find it anywhere!


I know! I couldn’t believe just walking in and being able to purchase. They only had black in both lambskin and caviar. No colors from the new collection though.
I have only seen it in store twice since starting with Chanel…I am in Europe. 

Good luck!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

22A seasonal flap. There was a good deal of stock at the boutique.


----------



## famouslyme

New to me: Medium Classic Flap in Rose Gold hardware from 21B. She is my first Classic Flap (and probably not my last).   Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gagabag

Smartspider said:


> Here’s the mini! Seems brighter than the cch but I still don’t know…


It looks lovely! I am looking for a vibrant over a muted yellow. What’s making you hesitate?


----------



## Smartspider

gagabag said:


> It looks lovely! I am looking for a vibrant over a muted yellow. What’s making you hesitate?


I wish it were more vibrant/ brighter actually. It’s a very pretty yellow just different from what I was hoping for. Haven’t decided yet if I’m keeping or not!


----------



## BorntoRunandShop

atlsweetpea11 said:


> 22A seasonal flap. There was a good deal of stock at the boutique.
> View attachment 5424082


Omg wow!   I may need to get this one!  Price?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

BorntoRunandShop said:


> Omg wow!   I may need to get this one!  Price?


This was $5500.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

famouslyme said:


> New to me: Medium Classic Flap in Rose Gold hardware from 21B. She is my first Classic Flap (and probably not my last).   Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5424112
> 
> View attachment 5424113


So gorgeous! The rose gold with he black lamb is so special. Enjoy!!


----------



## Km2181

My new purchases this spring/summer. I’m not sure I’m going to keep both. Having a hard time deciding as they’re both completely different styles- one being the 22 and the other the camera bag.


----------



## slmi2014

I finally purchased my first Chanel piece. I've been wanting a Chanel card holder for awhile but I pretty much gave up trying to ever get one. Today I decided to stop by the standalone store because it wasn't too busy yet. I immediately gravitated toward this beauty, a green 22A classic card holder. It was hard to get the proper color in photos, but it's beautiful in person. It was between this or a pink calfskin. Pink is usually my go-to, but since I already had a pink Ferragamo card holder I went with green. The SA even gave me one from the back instead of the floor model.


----------



## PursePeace

slmi2014 said:


> I finally purchased my first Chanel piece. I've been wanting a Chanel card holder for awhile but I pretty much gave up trying to ever get one. Today I decided to stop by the standalone store because it wasn't too busy yet. I immediately gravitated toward this beauty, a green 22A classic card holder. It was hard to get the proper color in photos, but it's beautiful in person. It was between this or a pink calfskin. Pink is usually my go-to, but since I already had a pink Ferragamo card holder I went with green. The SA even gave me one from the back instead of the floor model.
> 
> View attachment 5424630
> View attachment 5424631
> View attachment 5424632


Congratulations on your first Chanel piece! It’s a beautiful color


----------



## DrTootr

So recently I'm organising and pre packing for a trip down under and realised I hardly have any winter stuff. So I grabbed this a few days ago, my new Chanel wool/cashmere scarf, which feels kinda crazy to buy on a 43 degree day in Dubai btw  
If anyone's curious about grabbing one, I just put up this super quick unboxing on my YouTube


----------



## mrs_jlp

Just picked this one up this weekend! 22A dark pink


----------



## plv26

I visited 31 Rue Cambon on Friday and picked up a yellow card holder - does anyone know whether these stopped coming with authenticity cards? I’ve previously bought one in 2019 and I did get one then so just wondering if they forgot to add mines in or if they’ve stopped doing these? Thank you xx


----------



## geenebeene

My blue satin mini just got delivered!  I was a bit nervous about this satin material but it feels more durable than I thought it'd be.  I love love love this deep royal blue~ Thanks for letting me share~


----------



## sweetpea_2009

geenebeene said:


> My blue satin mini just got delivered!  I was a bit nervous about this satin material but it feels more durable than I thought it'd be.  I love love love this deep royal blue~ Thanks for letting me share~
> View attachment 5425181
> View attachment 5425182


WOWZA! What a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## Le Roy

MCBadian07 said:


> Amazing haul! I wish Toronto stores had this kind of stock... ahhh It's like the Hunger Games out there.


I agree. I feel like it’s definitely “You have to know someone” game now.   lol


----------



## artshero

Unexpected purchase but caramel 22bag is such a beauty. 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## geenebeene

atlsweetpea11 said:


> WOWZA! What a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


Thank you very much! Wish I was able to take better photos... she is gorgeous irl.


----------



## tenshix

mrs_jlp said:


> Just picked this one up this weekend! 22A dark pink
> 
> View attachment 5424907



Gorgeous! May I ask what the color code is for this shade?


----------



## pursee@619

My twinsie! 



June purchase!


----------



## famouslyme

geenebeene said:


> My blue satin mini just got delivered!  I was a bit nervous about this satin material but it feels more durable than I thought it'd be.  I love love love this deep royal blue~ Thanks for letting me share~
> View attachment 5425181
> View attachment 5425182


So gorgeous!! Is the interior of the bag made of satin too?


----------



## geenebeene

famouslyme said:


> So gorgeous!! Is the interior of the bag made of satin too?


Thank you very much! The interior is actually same shade of blue in leather. Hope this helps.


----------



## ricababes

Mini 2.55 in aged calfskin.


----------



## joylisajo

Tina1010 said:


> Here is another angle.  I actually see 2 spots now.  Still keep?


I'd return it. This will haunt you for as long as you use the purse. Unacceptable for $8k+


----------



## Classy_Sam

plv26 said:


> I visited 31 Rue Cambon on Friday and picked up a yellow card holder - does anyone know whether these stopped coming with authenticity cards? I’ve previously bought one in 2019 and I did get one then so just wondering if they forgot to add mines in or if they’ve stopped doing these? Thank you xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425082



they stopped with the authenticity cards, the bags and slg’s have an chip now.


----------



## Aggretsuk0

I found my dream mini flap from an amazing seller. It’s 21b and the black metal is so fun


----------



## pursee@619

Classy_Sam said:


> they stopped with the authenticity cards, the bags and slg’s have an chip now.



Same question here, I know the newer purses that I bought does have the chip and not the “sticker” anymore, but the card holder still had the “authenticity sticker” but I didn’t get an authenticity card too. I’ll have to ask my SA about it.


----------



## pursee@619

pursee@619 said:


> Same question here, I know the newer purses that I bought does have the chip and not the “sticker” anymore, but the card holder still had the “authenticity sticker” but I didn’t get an authenticity card too. I’ll have to ask my SA about it.



Found this  






						New Serial Sticker and NO Authenticity Card for Smaller SLG
					

I haven’t created a new thread for a long time, I guess it’s about time to create one. :biggrin:   Recently, I referred someone from Facebook to get this black classic flap card holder from a stand alone boutique. She received it with a total different format of the serial sticker and without...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Chloebchau

Colby21 said:


> Bought this waist bag in Las Vegas. It’s a fun little bag to run around in when I don’t feel like carrying a purse.
> 
> View attachment 5420283


Which location in Vegas?


----------



## Chloebchau

famouslyme said:


> New to me: Medium Classic Flap in Rose Gold hardware from 21B. She is my first Classic Flap (and probably not my last).   Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5424112
> 
> View attachment 5424113


Can you share where you got this from?


----------



## famouslyme

Chloebchau said:


> Can you share where you got this from?


I got it from a consignment store in Singapore.


----------



## mrs_jlp

tenshix said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask what the color code is for this shade?



Sure thing, its NI683


----------



## plv26

pursee@619 said:


> Found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Serial Sticker and NO Authenticity Card for Smaller SLG
> 
> 
> I haven’t created a new thread for a long time, I guess it’s about time to create one. :biggrin:   Recently, I referred someone from Facebook to get this black classic flap card holder from a stand alone boutique. She received it with a total different format of the serial sticker and without...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Confirmed with a store / they no longer do cards if that helps!


----------



## pursee@619

plv26 said:


> Confirmed with a store / they no longer do cards if that helps!


 Thank you!


----------



## kairuna

Got a 22S pink cosmetics pouch! I’d been on a list since february and it finally came in! Photo from my SA


----------



## MiSa2019

kairuna said:


> Got a 22S pink cosmetics pouch! I’d been on a list since february and it finally came in! Photo from my SA
> View attachment 5425737


Congrats, it's beautiful!   
May you be willing to let me know in which country you were able to get it? I am still on the hunt for anything small of that 22S light pink and it is so hard...


----------



## inmypocket1

Got both of these it super cute


----------



## Jamforever

I have a thing for belt bags 22S Pick Me Up white belt bag.


----------



## topglamchic

Special thanks to @nat74 for help in acquiring 22a cardigan. 
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## kairuna

MiSa2019 said:


> Congrats, it's beautiful!
> May you be willing to let me know in which country you were able to get it? I am still on the hunt for anything small of that 22S light pink and it is so hard...


Of course! I’m located in US (California), and this was from the beauty boutique. Stock seems to still be trickling in, hope you’ll be able to get something! The 22S light pink is sooo pretty


----------



## GG5

inmypocket1 said:


> Got both of these it super cute



What is the name of this bag? They are cute!


----------



## mocha112

Posted this on the 22A thread but sharing here too!
Medium classic flap in 22A Dark Pink



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Harper Quinn

I got this yellow ray of sunshine in the medium


----------



## Marmotte

22A Duma Backpack in black lambskin and champagne hardware 

Love Love Love


----------



## Marmotte

22A black patent flats Marie-Janes


----------



## intricateee

After a few seasons of waiting..22A coco handle in black!


----------



## tjkcrs

Just picked up this beautiful 22A grey mini with top handle at my local store! It definitely has a bit of a blue/purple undertone to it in certain lightings that I absolutely love. The lambskin is so soft and supple this season too.




And for some extra eye candy, here it is next to my 21A grey small in caviar.


----------



## kelzdez

My dream bag & first classic flap


----------



## hlzpenguin

I keep telling myself not to spend too much on costume jewelries. But I got another pair of earrings again because I can’t resist to the camellias.


----------



## Sylly

tjkcrs said:


> Just picked up this beautiful 22A grey mini with top handle at my local store! It definitely has a bit of a blue/purple undertone to it in certain lightings that I absolutely love. The lambskin is so soft and supple this season too.
> 
> View attachment 5426791
> 
> 
> And for some extra eye candy, here it is next to my 21A grey small in caviar.
> View attachment 5426796


Wow! I love a dark grey! This one is a beauty! I was very tempted by the 22A small grey 19, but a bag was not in the budget this month, so I passed. I am not sure I would have been so strong if I was offered this mini!


----------



## Sylly

A bag was not in my budget, and I resisted much temptation, but then bought this belt right before leaving, LOL.

BUT I justify this purchase because it is such a practical item to have: most of my designer belts are more bold, which limits the occasions I wear them, but this one is perfect - not too bold, yet very pretty. It is black lacquer with gold trim and black leather. And the CC is smaller than my other Chanel belts.


----------



## Sylly

kelzdez said:


> My dream bag & first classic flap
> 
> View attachment 5427120


Perfection!


----------



## noreen_uk

received my CCH green 22A today


----------



## Tina1010

Sylly said:


> A bag was not in my budget, and I resisted much temptation, but then bought this belt right before leaving, LOL.
> 
> BUT I justify this purchase because it is such a practical item to have: most of my designer belts are more bold, which limits the occasions I wear them, but this one is perfect - not too bold, yet very pretty. It is black lacquer with gold trim and black leather. And the CC is smaller than my other Chanel belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427309


Oh I love this! How much was it if you don't mind me asking?  I love that logo is not too big in size.


----------



## RSMLV

artshero said:


> View attachment 5425192
> 
> 
> Unexpected purchase but caramel 22bag is such a beauty.
> Thanks for letting me share.


My next purchase !! I Love this color !


----------



## Saneja123

I bought mini classic flap in black from 22A collection! Over the moon with the purchase... but have a few questions from some experts here. i see it has some creases on side. and its 'slightly' crooked/misaligned. Does that all look normal for a brand new bag?


----------



## Sylly

Saneja123 said:


> I bought mini classic flap in black from 22A collection! Over the moon with the purchase... but have a few questions from some experts here. i see it has some creases on side. and its 'slightly' crooked/misaligned. Does that all look normal for a brand new bag?


It looks gorgeous! I don’t see any flaws; leather will crease, and depending on how it is stuffed, the the flap may or may not look slightly crooked on occasion. The concern would be if you can’t get the flap to sit straight ever. But from the pics I think it looks beautiful.


----------



## Saneja123

Sylly said:


> It looks gorgeous! I don’t see any flaws; leather will crease, and depending on how it is stuffed, the the flap may or may not look slightly crooked on occasion. The concern would be if you can’t get the flap to sit straight ever. But from the pics I think it looks beautiful.


thank you  what do you mean by "getting flap to sit straight"?


----------



## pepperpotts24

tjkcrs said:


> Just picked up this beautiful 22A grey mini with top handle at my local store! It definitely has a bit of a blue/purple undertone to it in certain lightings that I absolutely love. The lambskin is so soft and supple this season too.
> 
> View attachment 5426791
> 
> 
> And for some extra eye candy, here it is next to my 21A grey small in caviar.
> View attachment 5426796


Stunning!!!


----------



## Sylly

Saneja123 said:


> thank you  what do you mean by "getting flap to sit straight"?


I meant if the flap was higher on one side, and you couldn’t get the two sides even. But that would be rare.


----------



## Saneja123

Sylly said:


> I meant if the flap was higher on one side, and you couldn’t get the two sides even. But that would be rare.


ok got it! mine looks a little misaligned but not noticeably uneven  on 2 sides. i dont want to stuff it in case i want to return it due to this reason. as its really hard to get hold of a mini, i am so confused! what would you do?


----------



## baninny

Got these today - return or keep? I don’t have any sandals but I also live in NYC where I wouldn’t normally wear open toe shoes. I would wear these on vacation - cost per use would be high but I think they’re pretty! My husband is thrown off with how big the CC is.  Thoughts?


----------



## sm4shg1rl

I just got this, love this color ! The lambskin leather is so soft and buttery.


----------



## Tina1010

baninny said:


> View attachment 5427493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these today - return or keep? I don’t have any sandals but I also live in NYC where I wouldn’t normally wear open toe shoes. I would wear these on vacation - cost per use would be high but I think they’re pretty! My husband is thrown off with how big the CC is.  Thoughts?


These are so cute! I'm really into slip ons right now and wear them with everything almost everyday.  I don't personally think the CC logo is that big, it looks really nice.  But if you're not going to be wearing them much, probably makes sense to use your money for something you will get use out of!


----------



## KAYSHE

Saneja123 said:


> I bought mini classic flap in black from 22A collection! Over the moon with the purchase... but have a few questions from some experts here. i see it has some creases on side. and its 'slightly' crooked/misaligned. Does that all look normal for a brand new bag?



It’s gorgeous, i’d keep it if I were you unless you find a replacement before next month. There might be another price increase when 22B launches and the mini hasn’t gone up in price since 21B.


----------



## Saneja123

KAYSHE said:


> It’s gorgeous, i’d keep it if I were you unless you find a replacement before next month. There might be another price increase when 22B launches and the mini hasn’t gone up in price since 21B.


Oh...thank you for that great piece of advice! So another price increase may be coming? i was thinking to get hold of Chanel 19. if there is another increase coming maybe i should consider getting that as well now than later.


----------



## Classy_Sam

baninny said:


> View attachment 5427493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these today - return or keep? I don’t have any sandals but I also live in NYC where I wouldn’t normally wear open toe shoes. I would wear these on vacation - cost per use would be high but I think they’re pretty! My husband is thrown off with how big the CC is.  Thoughts?


I like them but do agree with your husband.. the cc is overtaking the slides.


----------



## Marlee

Love my new 2.55 Mini from 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## Jacsxcc

She’s arrived ! New season launched & thought it was all over for my heart journey


----------



## Familyfirst

Not sure if is from the metiers d’art or another collection… i don’t keep up with the collection releases anymore… I just went into the boutique today and asked if any minis available and the SA showed me what’s available and this colour was beautiful in person… on the label it said burgundy but to me it’s like a deep glowy purple with lghw


----------



## Saneja123

Familyfirst said:


> Not sure if is from the metiers d’art or another collection… i don’t keep up with the collection releases anymore… I just went into the boutique today and asked if any minis available and the SA showed me what’s available and this colour was beautiful in person… on the label it said burgundy but to me it’s like a deep glowy purple with lghw
> 
> View attachment 5428342


looks beautiful! Which chanel boutique location is this?


----------



## Familyfirst

Saneja123 said:


> looks beautiful! Which chanel boutique location is this?


New Bond Street in London


----------



## iheartb2012

My first Chanel sneakers


----------



## Vanlovpurse

I bought My first Chanel medium classic flap in gold today from Neiman Marcus. I did not get any authenticity card with the bag. My SA told that Chanel is no longer providing authenticity card because people can easily copy them. Is that true?


----------



## KAYSHE

Vanlovpurse said:


> I bought My first Chanel medium classic flap in gold today from Neiman Marcus. I did not get any authenticity card with the bag. My SA told that Chanel is no longer providing authenticity card because people can easily copy them. Is that true?



Yes they stopped doing authenticity card sometime last year. Your bag has microchip inside


----------



## Sylly

Vanlovpurse said:


> I bought My first Chanel medium classic flap in gold today from Neiman Marcus. I did not get any authenticity card with the bag. My SA told that Chanel is no longer providing authenticity card because people can easily copy them. Is that true?


Yes, a couple of seasons ago they discontinued authenticity cards in favor of the little metal plaques inside the bags.
congrats on a true classic beauty!


----------



## KAYSHE

Saneja123 said:


> Oh...thank you for that great piece of advice! So another price increase may be coming? i was thinking to get hold of Chanel 19. if there is another increase coming maybe i should consider getting that as well now than later.



Yup with chanel it’s always better to get now rather than later because of their ridiculous frequent price increase.


----------



## Athingofbeauty

baninny said:


> View attachment 5427493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these today - return or keep? I don’t have any sandals but I also live in NYC where I wouldn’t normally wear open toe shoes. I would wear these on vacation - cost per use would be high but I think they’re pretty! My husband is thrown off with how big the CC is.  Thoughts?


Love them....keep!


----------



## Vanlovpurse

Sylly said:


> Yes, a couple of seasons ago they discontinued authenticity cards in favor of the little metal plaques inside the bags.
> congrats on a true classic beauty!


Thanks


----------



## MrsPeony

I got these Chanel goodies today


----------



## Tina1010

Vanlovpurse said:


> I bought My first Chanel medium classic flap in gold today from Neiman Marcus. I did not get any authenticity card with the bag. My SA told that Chanel is no longer providing authenticity card because people can easily copy them. Is that true?


Pretty! Yes they come with a microchip now attached to the inside of the bag.


----------



## sem1811

Went for a business trip in Chicago and came back to Toronto with this slouchy Chanel 22 regular size in brown (the tag said Gold) from Neiman Marcus.   

The store also has the large Chanel 19 in caramel if anyone is searching for that bag.


----------



## fatcat2523

gold coin seasonal flap bag in Navy Carviar leather.
The details are amazing with each coin on the strap is different.
Compare to 21K adjustable chain it a slight bigger.


----------



## gagabag

fatcat2523 said:


> gold coin seasonal flap bag in Navy Carviar leather.
> The details are amazing with each coin on the strap is different.
> Compare to 21K adjustable chain it a slight bigger.


Nice! Is the interior leather or fabric and does it have a zip pocket? Thanks


----------



## potatonoodz

I finally got my paws on this 19A beige mini reissue in great condition! I’ve been dreaming of the beige and shiny gold combo for ages. Now off to ban island for the rest of the year.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## TeeCee77

Wore her out of the store. I hadnt give the jumbo the consideration it deserved. Perfect for my needs!


----------



## Lina_April

fatcat2523 said:


> gold coin seasonal flap bag in Navy Carviar leather.
> The details are amazing with each coin on the strap is different.
> Compare to 21K adjustable chain it a slight bigger.


Thank you very much for sharing. Congratulations on amazing finds.

I was trying to buy the same seasonal bag with coins from Harrods last week. It was the day when they launched this collection in the UK. So I thought I have a chance to find it. How naive I was The queue outside Harrods was insane. People were staying in a line for about 2,5 h. 
I was told that these bags were all sold out by 15:00, both in navy and burgundy red (the red one is shown on the official Chanel website).
SAs told me that they might have more stock later. But this particular bag with coin/medallion is super popular because it's a mini flap in caviar leather. It's very difficult to find them in London and the waiting list is closed. 
There was the same situation with the mini flap in caviar leather from the spring/summer 2021 campaign starring Charlotte Casiraghi. It was a mini flap in caviar leather, so it was impossible to find it in London and the waiting list was closed, too. 

I was wondering if you pre-ordered you navy coin bag or just find it without pre-ordering? Congratulations again for this amazing find.


----------



## fatcat2523

gagabag said:


> Nice! Is the interior leather or fabric and does it have a zip pocket? Thanks


It’s lined with canvas with zip pocket. Also Mona Lisa pocket on the back.


----------



## fatcat2523

Lina_April said:


> Thank you very much for sharing. Congratulations on amazing finds.
> 
> I was trying to buy the same seasonal bag with coins from Harrods last week. It was the day when they launched this collection in the UK. So I thought I have a chance to find it. How naive I was The queue outside Harrods was insane. People were staying in a line for about 2,5 h.
> I was told that these bags were all sold out by 15:00, both in navy and burgundy red (the red one is shown on the official Chanel website).
> SAs told me that they might have more stock later. But this particular bag with coin/medallion is super popular because it's a mini flap in caviar leather. It's very difficult to find them in London and the waiting list is closed.
> There was the same situation with the mini flap in caviar leather from the spring/summer 2021 campaign starring Charlotte Casiraghi. It was a mini flap in caviar leather, so it was impossible to find it in London and the waiting list was closed, too.
> 
> I was wondering if you pre-ordered you navy coin bag or just find it without pre-ordering? Congratulations again for this amazing find.


Thank you. I have to line up. At the time I was offered burgundy and navy, but only allowed one. The black is all sold out.


----------



## fatcat2523

Part 2 reveal: so I went in the store after the line up die down. Didn’t have much hope or expectation. My SA asked my if there is any other items I want although most items were sold out. Only the new wedge Boys are on the shelves along with the fluffy Vanity case and 22. I mentioned not really as the Duma backpack only comes in lamb skin. So she said wait a minute and come back with this calf leather backpack, prefect size with a iPod attachment (I thought by itself would be $2k nowadays).
When I was debating, my SA asked me to go to the fitting room. Then she pulled out this coin bag in mini square size in Burgundy which took my breath away.


----------



## Choubaroo

Familyfirst said:


> Not sure if is from the metiers d’art or another collection… i don’t keep up with the collection releases anymore… I just went into the boutique today and asked if any minis available and the SA showed me what’s available and this colour was beautiful in person… on the label it said burgundy but to me it’s like a deep glowy purple with lghw
> 
> View attachment 5428342



It doesn't look burgundy but it is according to Chanel 22A. I had the same puzzled look when my SA showed me the  "burgundy" vanity.  I didn't get the vanity,  so if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## 2manychins

Aggretsuk0 said:


> I found my dream mini flap from an amazing seller. It’s 21b and the black metal is so fun
> View attachment 5425343


Did you buy this on Vestiaire?  I just sold one.


----------



## star_dust

hlzpenguin said:


> I keep telling myself not to spend too much on costume jewelries. But I got another pair of earrings again because I can’t resist to the camellias.
> View attachment 5427136


I love them, they are adorable! May I ask for a photo of how they look on? I would love to get idea on the size!


----------



## Aggretsuk0

2manychins said:


> Did you buy this on Vestiaire?  I just sold one.



No I found it on eBay/Poshmark from a really nice seller! I feel like this tweed has been popping up in resale recently (saw a used one on fashionphile and a brand new one on the real real)


----------



## calisnoopy

nat74 said:


> Just received this scarf yesterday and love it!
> 
> View attachment 5418354
> View attachment 5418355


Been debating this one for some time now but never had the chance to try it on...I think my CC SA mentioned that it is a regular rotation piece?

But hope you love it


----------



## nat74

calisnoopy said:


> Been debating this one for some time now but never had the chance to try it on...I think my CC SA mentioned that it is a regular rotation piece?
> 
> But hope you love it


Yes, it’s REV and I love it!


----------



## Classy_Sam

nat74 said:


> Yes, it’s REV and I love it!



would you mind sharing the tag and price so that I can ask my SA to keep an eye out for me?


----------



## nat74

Classy_Sam said:


> would you mind sharing the tag and price so that I can ask my SA to keep an eye out for me?


My SA has a few available as of yesterday. Pm me for contact if interested.


----------



## Classy_Sam

nat74 said:


> My SA has a few available as of yesterday. Pm me for contact if interested.
> 
> View attachment 5430377


I’m in The Netherlands but thanks!!


----------



## pooky747

originally wanted the medium but could not get any confirmation that they were coming. small is cuter anyways and fits my frame better   

the lighting really affects the color of the flap in photos but in person it is a lovely deep purple and surprisingly versatile. thanks for letting me share


----------



## Purrrple

pooky747 said:


> originally wanted the medium but could not get any confirmation that they were coming. small is cuter anyways and fits my frame better
> 
> the lighting really affects the color of the flap in photos but in person it is a lovely deep purple and surprisingly versatile. thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5430483
> View attachment 5430484
> View attachment 5430485
> View attachment 5430486



Congrats! Which photo is most true to color? Is it SHW?


----------



## hjspell

Nothing big but classics
Thanks to @nat74


----------



## pooky747

Purrrple said:


> Congrats! Which photo is most true to color? Is it SHW?



it’s LGHW! i’d say the second photo is most true, orchid purple leaning


----------



## Cooshcouture

It took over 2 years and finally


----------



## chicnfab

22a goodies ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## d0rkeeangie

chicnfab said:


> 22a goodies ❤❤❤


love the wallet! would you mind please sharing the tag/product code info? thank you!


----------



## chicnfab

d0rkeeangie said:


> love the wallet! would you mind please sharing the tag/product code info? thank you!


----------



## hlzpenguin

star_dust said:


> I love them, they are adorable! May I ask for a photo of how they look on? I would love to get idea on the size!


----------



## star_dust

hlzpenguin said:


> View attachment 5430720


Absolutely stunning! Going to try my luck with them in Paris next week!


----------



## Rituals83

Cooshcouture said:


> It took over 2 years and finally
> View attachment 5430631


Congrats! Does the leather feel or look more matte comparatively? I was told that the reissue this time around looks more vintage or matte - would appreciate your opinion pls thank you ☺️


----------



## Cooshcouture

Rituals83 said:


> Congrats! Does the leather feel or look more matte comparatively? I was told that the reissue this time around looks more vintage or matte - would appreciate your opinion pls thank you ☺


Hi I will take a side by side picture of my 226 and mini 22A in natural light later this morning  and let you know what I think. It’s a very cloudy at the moment. I’m in Canada.


----------



## i<3chanel<3

My first Chanel purchase


----------



## bagloverss

Eek! Ended up with two Deauvilles!


----------



## Joke

i:heart:chanel:heart: said:


> My first Chanel purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430838


Glorious


----------



## Cooshcouture

Rituals83 said:


> Congrats! Does the leather feel or look more matte comparatively? I was told that the reissue this time around looks more vintage or matte - would appreciate your opinion pls thank you ☺



I have 226 in 21series and 21A mini here. The leather are actually the same texture and feel. They have beautiful sheen finished on both of them.


----------



## ashooz

My second Chanel bag! I purchased my first 7-8 years ago. Hopefully I don’t have to wait so long for the next one!

It’s the small Chanel 19 in gray. I love it!


----------



## Bridgidu

Received the grey cardigan


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Thanks to my wonderful SA, I have added a lambskin WOC to my collection. The leather is so buttery soft and feels so luxurious! Love this baby


----------



## megisme4

Technically May/June


----------



## Himeji

metiers d'art  coat and shoes.    
thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Tykhe

A heart belt and clutch. They are both so cute. Maybe will end up sharing one with my sister.


----------



## noreen_uk

iheartb2012 said:


> My first Chanel sneakers


oh i really like this 
sadly in UK none of the stores received this


----------



## cpushell

Kateplustwo said:


> Vintage small chic quilt flap. I'm a big fan of the soft, less structured feel.  I'm a slouchy bag kinda girl!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419287


Where did you find this?   I bought this bag in black in 2013


----------



## Bridgidu

Time for some boots lol


----------



## iheartb2012

noreen_uk said:


> oh i really like this
> sadly in UK none of the stores received this


Oh bummer  Last Friday, I saw a white, pink and this beige color at Nordstrom Mall of America.


----------



## Tina1010

joylisajo said:


> I'd return it. This will haunt you for as long as you use the purse. Unacceptable for $8k+


Thank you! I did end up returning it, but the replacement had even more issues.  The sides were uneven and the leather on the strap was peeling out the door. I took it to Chanel to see if they could repair the chain and they told me it shouldn't be happening!! So I had to return that one too .  
Does anyone know how hard it is to find my preferred combination.. small black caviar with silver hardware?  I was hoping to have this as a gift for my 10 year wedding anniversary this weekend but doesn't look like it's happening .


----------



## ashooz

ashooz said:


> My second Chanel bag! I purchased my first 7-8 years ago. Hopefully I don’t have to wait so long for the next one!
> 
> It’s the small Chanel 19 in gray. I love it!


 Ended up swapping for the black version today and I’m so happy!


----------



## ashooz

Tina1010 said:


> Thank you! I did end up returning it, but the replacement had even more issues.  The sides were uneven and the leather on the strap was peeling out the door. I took it to Chanel to see if they could repair the chain and they told me it shouldn't be happening!! So I had to return that one too .
> Does anyone know how hard it is to find my preferred combination.. small black caviar with silver hardware?  I was hoping to have this as a gift for my 10 year wedding anniversary this weekend but doesn't look like it's happening .


So sorry you’re having such a hard time finding this. The same is my preference in small or mini and after years of not getting it I got the Chanel 19 and love it!


----------



## Tina1010

ashooz said:


> So sorry you’re having such a hard time finding this. The same is my preference in small or mini and after years of not getting it I got the Chanel 19 and love it!


It looks great on you!! I think it really suits you!
You haven't been able to find a small in years?? Oh nooo


----------



## Gabel

Gifted to me by my hubby.


----------



## jessilou

I missed this when it was in the stores but I had it sourced! No fees or price gauging.  I love it so much - the chains are intense!


----------



## MCBadian07

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thanks to my wonderful SA, I have added a lambskin WOC to my collection. The leather is so buttery soft and feels so luxurious! Love this baby
> View attachment 5431208
> 
> View attachment 5431209
> 
> View attachment 5431214
> 
> View attachment 5431237
> 
> View attachment 5431212


Yayyy!! Twins!! She's gorgeous !


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MCBadian07 said:


> Yayyy!! Twins!! She's gorgeous !


Thank you so much hun!  I’m so glad to be twinning with you!  TBH the insanely beautiful pics of your lambskin woc triggered my purchase to some extent


----------



## dream8girl

Gabel said:


> Gifted to me by my hubby.


What a gorgeous gift she’s beautiful!!!!! Did your husband surprise you with his selection or did he know you were eyeing this?


----------



## Work_For_Purse

bagloverss said:


> Eek! Ended up with two Deauvilles!


i am jealous!!


----------



## MCBadian07

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you so much hun!  I’m so glad to be twinning with you!  TBH the insanely beautiful pics of your lambskin woc triggered my purchase to some extent


Ahhah I'm glad I can enable. Don't tell your hubby it was me though


----------



## fsadeli

jessilou said:


> I missed this when it was in the stores but I had it sourced! No fees or price gauging.  I love it so much - the chains are intense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431886


love this! Is the chain heavier than the regular chain?


----------



## jessilou

fsadeli said:


> love this! Is the chain heavier than the regular chain?


It is! And a little louder when you put it down. But it’s so stunning.


----------



## MiSa2019

I was at 31 Rue Cambon last friday, it was a 2 1/2 hours wait. Selection wasn't that great, in every department. Everything I wanted to take a look at wasn't available in all of Paris (or Europe...). 
I ended buying a pretty 'standard' bag, but I love it. 


Pretty versatile, I can bring it to work too.


----------



## Gabel

dream8girl said:


> What a gorgeous gift she’s beautiful!!!!! Did your husband surprise you with his selection or did he know you were eyeing this?


Thank you !!
Well, he is hearing about the bag since more than half a year now


----------



## dreamcatcherxo

Hi!
Just sharing my first WOC in dark blue, I absolutely love it! Not sure if this is part of the 22A season…Walked in to Chanel to buy a gift for my friend and ended up coming out with this for myself


----------



## iheartb2012

dreamcatcherxo said:


> Hi!
> Just sharing my first WOC in dark blue, I absolutely love it! Not sure if this is part of the 22A season…Walked in to Chanel to buy a gift for my friend and ended up coming out with this for myself


Love it! Is it caviar? You can check the tag that came with it. It should have 22A if it is part of the 22A season.


----------



## dreamcatcherxo

iheartb2012 said:


> Love it! Is it caviar? You can check the tag that came with it. It should have 22A if it is part of the 22A season.


Thank you! Yes, it’s caviar. The SA removed the tag when I purchased so I didn’t get a chance to see it


----------



## etcetera1123

Mimi212 said:


> 22A Dark Grey Mini Square  she’s slightly darker than this picture and the perfect true grey.
> View attachment 5421951


So want this! Could you let me know the product code for this?


----------



## dream8girl

Gabel said:


> Thank you !!
> Well, he is hearing about the bag since more than half a year now


I ask because maybe then I need to plant the seed for future seasons w my husband lol.  I want a business affinity backpack and see it’s coming again next season. And all the original shaped boy bags haha


----------



## B4GBuff

jessilou said:


> I missed this when it was in the stores but I had it sourced! No fees or price gauging.  I love it so much - the chains are intense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431886



Love this! I'm not usually fond of the denim bags but this one is super cute!


----------



## Fuzzy21

dreamcatcherxo said:


> Hi!
> Just sharing my first WOC in dark blue, I absolutely love it! Not sure if this is part of the 22A season…Walked in to Chanel to buy a gift for my friend and ended up coming out with this for myself



Congratulations!! This bag is gorgeous with the CGHW. I was offered one when I was buying my C19 bag but I turned it down coz I just bought one WOC about a week earlier. 

And yes, it is from 22A


----------



## DrTr

Gabel said:


> Gifted to me by my hubby.


Oh my!!! This is one gorgeous purple stunner! What a lovely gift


----------



## catchingfireflies

Late to the game..my first Chanel bag with the metal plate!


----------



## jessilou

MiSa2019 said:


> I was at 31 Rue Cambon last friday, it was a 2 1/2 hours wait. Selection wasn't that great, in every department. Everything I wanted to take a look at wasn't available in all of Paris (or Europe...).
> I ended buying a pretty 'standard' bag, but I love it.
> View attachment 5432699
> 
> Pretty versatile, I can bring it to work too.


My mom has this bag, and it’s her favorite. Such a classic.


----------



## dreamcatcherxo

Fuzzy21 said:


> Congratulations!! This bag is gorgeous with the CGHW. I was offered one when I was buying my C19 bag but I turned it down coz I just bought one WOC about a week earlier.
> 
> And yes, it is from 22A


Thank you! Yes, the minute she took it out I was in love!


----------



## Gabel

DrTr said:


> Oh my!!! This is one gorgeous purple stunner! What a lovely gift


Thanks so much


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MCBadian07 said:


> Ahhah I'm glad I can enable. Don't tell your hubby it was me though


 Haha - too late, I already did before getting the WOC! And he said: the one on the pics looks better than yours (in caviar), so here we go


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

dreamcatcherxo said:


> Hi!
> Just sharing my first WOC in dark blue, I absolutely love it! Not sure if this is part of the 22A season…Walked in to Chanel to buy a gift for my friend and ended up coming out with this for myself


Oh wow the color is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## hlyqq

I purchased this one but still not sure about if that’s a keeper as it’s seasonal and $6000 price point.  But do love the uniqueness and the detail on chanel logos, the length of the chains, details of the chains.  Cons are this bag is Lamb skin and it can only be worn as shoulder bag


----------



## hlyqq

hlzpenguin said:


> View attachment 5430720


Love your earrings


----------



## hlyqq

tjkcrs said:


> Just picked up this beautiful 22A grey mini with top handle at my local store! It definitely has a bit of a blue/purple undertone to it in certain lightings that I absolutely love. The lambskin is so soft and supple this season too.
> 
> View attachment 5426791
> 
> 
> And for some extra eye candy, here it is next to my 21A grey small in caviar.
> View attachment 5426796


Love love love the gray handle omggg so so gorgeous


----------



## ilovelions8

my new card holder from 22A in different lighting. It’s my first and only pink!


----------



## linhtp411

geenebeene said:


> My blue satin mini just got delivered!  I was a bit nervous about this satin material but it feels more durable than I thought it'd be.  I love love love this deep royal blue~ Thanks for letting me share~
> View attachment 5425181
> View attachment 5425182


How much is this bag? I’m considering it but I don’t know how satin wears overtime. People say it will get snagged and can’t be repaired


----------



## tinyturtle

larissajay said:


> Did some shopping yesterday! I’m so pleased to add some colorful bags to my collection because I tend to pick neutrals.


I like how you shop!


----------



## Nerja

My beautiful new Brave boots.  I'm sorry the photo loaded sideways and it wouldn't allow me to adjust.


----------



## AnnaBrt

Hello everyone! Here it is my first ever purchase from Chanel    I asked for a classic flap medium black in caviar with gold hardware the 19th of May in the Chanel store in Rome and I was ready to wait for a long time, instead, the 27th of May the bag was ready! I am so in love with her, I think she's perfect, I couldn't find an issue, nothing!

And then...... the other day I was on instagram and a very reliable secondhand shop here in Italy posted an amazing Jumbo in caviar, beige clair with gold hardware, from 2021, with microchip in brand new conditions (no hairline scratches, perfect perfect perfect conditions). Now....
I'M WAITING FOR HER TO COME HOME 
I paid 6500€ and in the boutique they sell the Jumbo for 8900€ so I'm very happy! I'll share the photo soon 

I'm beyond happiness, I have the two bags I've always dream of! Next year I'll probably go for a mini!


----------



## glitzgal97

AnnaBrt said:


> Hello everyone! Here it is my first ever purchase from Chanel    I asked for a classic flap medium black in caviar with gold hardware the 19th of May in the Chanel store in Rome and I was ready to wait for a long time, instead, the 27th of May the bag was ready! I am so in love with her, I think she's perfect, I couldn't find an issue, nothing!
> 
> And then...... the other day I was on instagram and a very reliable secondhand shop here in Italy posted an amazing Jumbo in caviar, beige clair with gold hardware, from 2021, with microchip in brand new conditions (no hairline scratches, perfect perfect perfect conditions). Now....
> I'M WAITING FOR HER TO COME HOME
> I paid 6500€ and in the boutique they sell the Jumbo for 8900€ so I'm very happy! I'll share the photo soon
> 
> I'm beyond happiness, I have the two bags I've always dream of! Next year I'll probably go for a mini!
> 
> View attachment 5433990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433991


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## iheartb2012

My 2nd pair   It’s super comfy.


----------



## ceedoan

New to me... found in pristine condition. I have always wanted to add a chevron CF in medium size. IN LOVE!!


----------



## KristyNikol

Went in for the medium classic flap and the blue satin mini from 22A, but the stock was SO limited. No black bags in any size or style but they had 1 of the blue satin, so of course it had to come home with me


----------



## holycooooow

Bought the 22a dark beige CF in medium a few days ago! Will post pictures when I receive it as I bought it at duty free while traveling. Wanted to share that pictures on the net do not do justice to how beautiful and versatile the beige/taupe color is. To me it’s more taupe (ie:Hermes) and I love it more than my small beige claire which is very yellow. Just sharing that the 22a color is incredibly beautiful and classic irl!!


----------



## bm1

I dropped by my local Chanel store today to just browse and they happened to have the 22a dark beige. It looks amazing in person! I could not leave without it.


----------



## MCBadian07

KristyNikol said:


> Went in for the medium classic flap and the blue satin mini from 22A, but the stock was SO limited. No black bags in any size or style but they had 1 of the blue satin, so of course it had to come home with me
> 
> View attachment 5434378


She's a beauty !! That's my favorite color Blue!


----------



## KristyNikol

MCBadian07 said:


> She's a beauty !! That's my favorite color Blue!


Mine too! I knew I couldn’t leave without her, especially seeing the color in person, so stunning!


----------



## labellusting

I couldn’t help myself, they were just so beautiful! The sandals are a bit big but I’m determined to make it work


----------



## twinkleAA

My MIL helped me get this when she was in London for vacation. I know it's not a lot of people's cup of tea but it's really a fun colour!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

New to me, compact reissue wallet from 2020


----------



## bagmeplease

ashooz said:


> Ended up swapping for the black version today and I’m so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431849


I did exactly the same! The black looks great on you! The gray is beautiful but just didn’t seem to go with my wardrobe, picking up the black today


----------



## MrsJstar

Bridgidu said:


> Received the grey cardigan
> View attachment 5431186


Lovvve! I just ordered it! How are you liking it? Do u feel like it’s oversized?! TIA


----------



## goodcrush

Seems so slow for June and 21A. Is everyone just not feeling it?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

goodcrush said:


> Seems so slow for June and 21A. Is everyone just not feeling it?


I think it's just the shipping and bag/slg limitations that are putting a damper on things.


----------



## Asharelle

This has been on my wishlist for a while now. So it made for an ideal birthday treat.


----------



## mavalos

My June purchases. Got my hands on this beautiful Chanel 19 wallet thanks to queen @nat74!!!! And got these mules I tried on at NM but didn’t have my size and they ordered and finally came in today!


----------



## emmalinea

mavalos said:


> My June purchases. Got my hands on this beautiful Chanel 19 wallet thanks to queen @nat74!!!! And got these mules I tried on at NM but didn’t have my size and they ordered and finally came in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435766
> View attachment 5435767


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## M.Dressler

kelzdez said:


> My dream bag & first classic flap
> 
> View attachment 5427120


Congrats!


----------



## M.Dressler

labellusting said:


> I couldn’t help myself, they were just so beautiful! The sandals are a bit big but I’m determined to make it work
> View attachment 5434738


I have the exact sneakers and am super loving them


----------



## M.Dressler

My first pair of Chanel espadrilles


----------



## lnguyen0827

twinkleAA said:


> My MIL helped me get this when she was in London for vacation. I know it's not a lot of people's cup of tea but it's really a fun colour!



Omg I would love to know the color code for this! Can you take a picture of the tag?


----------



## belebalahung

purchased yesterday


----------



## AnnaBrt

Here she is    My second purchase!
Secondhand jumbo in beige clair, I LOVE HER. She's beautiful, no color transfer or other issues  BUT, the lock has a lot of scratches (the CC is super OK!)   I called the client service here in Italy to ask if they could repair a secondhand bag and they say that if it's an authentic bag they can take her for repair, so the next time I go to Rome I'll ask if they can change the lock!

(Paid 6500€ instead of 8900€)


----------



## dutchessofdupes

I purchased my first vintage Chanel shoulder bag on eBay from a reputable reseller in Japan. It came with an eBay Authenticity Guarantee, which I was stoked about. The bag is clearly in vintage condition with discoloration, a tear on the interior pocket and black edge kote unskillfully applied to the edges. However, the price was right (just over $500) for a project bag and I trusted eBay Authenticate not to send me a rep. 

I still can't figure out the model of the bag though! It looks like a Diana, but isn't quilted??


Full album:


----------



## MCBadian07

Hello friends ! I've been searching for an O-Case for forever... and I'm so happy they came out with this gorgeous Fuschia color 
The Yorkdale location did not have the medium size I wanted in the Fuschia, only light pink. 

For the experts out there, is it common the interior does not go all the way to the bottom of the case? I put my phone in and there's a good 1" space of leather. I think that's just a bit of a waste - maybe it's so you don't overstuff it and stitches pop? Also, the dust bag - I'm used to getting the velvety one for my black SLGs, is it you only get the fabric one if it's a different color/seasonal item? TIA.


----------



## middlemouse318

MCBadian07 said:


> Hello friends ! I've been searching for an O-Case for forever... and I'm so happy they came out with this gorgeous Fuschia color
> The Yorkdale location did not have the medium size I wanted in the Fuschia, only light pink.
> 
> For the experts out there, is it common the interior does not go all the way to the bottom of the case? I put my phone in and there's a good 1" space of leather. I think that's just a bit of a waste - maybe it's so you don't overstuff it and stitches pop? Also, the dust bag - I'm used to getting the velvety one for my black SLGs, is it you only get the fabric one if it's a different color/seasonal item? TIA.
> 
> View attachment 5436205
> View attachment 5436206
> View attachment 5436207
> View attachment 5436208




I own multiple o-cases in the mini and medium size. All of the linings reach the bottom.

As far as I know, all o-cases come with the black fabric drawstring dust bag. That is how they come by default. Other SLGs (cardholders, coin purses, wallets) come with the black velvet dust bag. There has been one instance where I have received a velvet dust bag for my mini o-case but that was because the SA couldn't find the original box/fabric dust bag as it was a display piece.


----------



## MCBadian07

middlemouse318 said:


> I own multiple o-cases in the mini and medium size. All of the linings reach the bottom.
> 
> As far as I know, all o-cases come with the black fabric drawstring dust bag. That is how they come by default. Other SLGs (cardholders, coin purses, wallets) come with the black velvet dust bag. There has been one instance where I have received a velvet dust bag for my mini o-case but that was because the SA couldn't find the original box/fabric dust bag as it was a display piece.


Thank you for the insight !! I will bring it back to the store next week and see if I can exchange it...I just find it weird that the interior fabric did not reach the bottom.


----------



## poleneceline

Gabel said:


> Gifted to me by my hubby.



Unrelated but I am ABSOLUTELY OBSESSED with that blue color of your Chanel bag in your icon. I am obsessed with Chanel's light blue and light grey colors.


----------



## excalibur

twinkleAA said:


> My MIL helped me get this when she was in London for vacation. I know it's not a lot of people's cup of tea but it's really a fun colour!



very nice! Do you know if this yellow is available in the  US?


----------



## rainbowneko

Sharing some caramel eye candies!! Chanel should make caramel as part of their REV colour, can't get enough of them!!


----------



## Gabel

Aw


poleneinblack said:


> Unrelated but I am ABSOLUTELY OBSESSED with that blue color of your Chanel bag in your icon. I am obsessed with Chanel's light blue and light grey colors.


Awww thank you. 
it’s from 22S.
I also got the rectangular mini, small heart bag, mini o case and flap card holder in that color.


----------



## sj1301

Hi! I am new member here. I just made a preloved purchase for medium flap caviar (series 19) with GHW for around USD$6500. However, in my haste to secure the deal I didnt ask for videos of the bag and the pictures which I received do not really show the defects (if its considered as one)  and only asked for video after I laid my 1/3 deposit payment  after watching the video,  I am not happy with the corner (which looks dented or creased) is it repairable?
Plus, I feel the caviar is somewhat dull (but I dont really want shiny caviary which looks somewhat plastic-y) the deposit is not refundable so I have to go through with my purchase.  attached are pictures of my preloved bag. Im thinking of selling it on… but I am not sure… your opinions are greatly appreciated


----------



## Katostar

I got what I was eyeing.
The two pairs of star earrings are from 22SS and the darkbeige  cardholder is from 22A


----------



## A.R.M.Y




----------



## A.R.M.Y

atlsweetpea11 said:


> 22A seasonal flap. There was a good deal of stock at the boutique.
> View attachment 5424082


This is GORGEOUS!


----------



## chanelincali28

Purchased my second Chanel (small black caviar CCH) on 22A release day and loving it! I wanted a classic to complement my gold flap and love them together. Have to admit I’m becoming addicted and debating pink, beige, or gray next! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## eimajiy

chanelincali28 said:


> Purchased my second Chanel (small black caviar CCH) on 22A release day and loving it! I wanted a classic to complement my gold flap and love them together. Have to admit I’m becoming addicted and debating pink, beige, or gray next! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5437061


do you mind sharing the price of the CCH? did the price increase?
and thats the small, not a mini?


----------



## chanelincali28

eimajiy said:


> do you mind sharing the price of the CCH? did the price increase?
> and thats the small, not a mini?


Yes, its the small! And it was 5000 USD


----------



## slmi2014

22A brooch. I bought it to wear with a dress for a party but didn't end up using it. Might wear it eventually or maybe just start a collection of them.


----------



## Bread Pitt

Joining the chanel family. 

Late better than no show haha.


----------



## eimajiy

chanelincali28 said:


> Yes, its the small! And it was 5000 USD


Thank you!


----------



## balen.girl

My first brooch.. I hope won’t be my last one..


----------



## 888Bee

My SA came through and was able to find my size of this 22A sandal collection. Just received delivery today to end the month of June purchases


----------



## AnnaBrt

sj1301 said:


> Hi! I am new member here. I just made a preloved purchase for medium flap caviar (series 19) with GHW for around USD$6500. However, in my haste to secure the deal I didnt ask for videos of the bag and the pictures which I received do not really show the defects (if its considered as one)  and only asked for video after I laid my 1/3 deposit payment  after watching the video,  I am not happy with the corner (which looks dented or creased) is it repairable?
> Plus, I feel the caviar is somewhat dull (but I dont really want shiny caviary which looks somewhat plastic-y) the deposit is not refundable so I have to go through with my purchase.  attached are pictures of my preloved bag. Im thinking of selling it on… but I am not sure… your opinions are greatly appreciated


 For the dents/creases if you're in the US everyone talk about Leather Surgeon, you can try


----------



## apple255

I’m here for inspirations but I din find anything I like


----------



## lallybelle

sj1301 said:


> Hi! I am new member here. I just made a preloved purchase for medium flap caviar (series 19) with GHW for around USD$6500. However, in my haste to secure the deal I didnt ask for videos of the bag and the pictures which I received do not really show the defects (if its considered as one)  and only asked for video after I laid my 1/3 deposit payment  after watching the video,  I am not happy with the corner (which looks dented or creased) is it repairable?
> Plus, I feel the caviar is somewhat dull (but I dont really want shiny caviary which looks somewhat plastic-y) the deposit is not refundable so I have to go through with my purchase.  attached are pictures of my preloved bag. Im thinking of selling it on… but I am not sure… your opinions are greatly appreciated



Your caviar looks good. It depends how much that corner will bother you. That area was not shown in any pics the seller showed?


----------



## twinkleAA

excalibur said:


> very nice! Do you know if this yellow is available in the  US?


I'm sorry I don't. I'm based in Asia, dear.


----------



## sassification

Got these today ♡♡♡ i am in a chanel earrings phase, i hope i dont regret 3 yrs down LOL

I was only gonna get 1 pair, but I couldnt resist the one with the pearls because of the size and it is a classic timeless design to me.. plus the shade is like an antiqued brushed gold vs the camellia cc stud, which is more like shiny champagne gold.

I cant wait to wear these when my Mikimoto tin cup bracelet comes back from its alteration!


----------



## tjkcrs

A huge thank you to @nat74 for always being clutch and finding my coveted bags! She truly is so kind and genuine and helpful.  

I don't know what it is about Chanel or maybe it's just social media and I've been brainwashed, but I could not get the Chanel 22 out of my mind. I've seen the photos and watched the videos of the quality issues, but they weren't enough to deter me... and neither was the price. I scoffed at it when it first was released on the runway... and now I'm actually in love with what I lovingly call a "trash bag".  

I did wait for a color I would like because I do have too many black bags and when I saw the metallic blue for this year's Metiers d'art collection, I was like, yup... that's the one. And so here it is, the 22A small Chanel 22 in metallic blue. It's absolutely gorgeous and the most wonderful addition to my ever-growing collection of Chanel blues! The hardware is amazing and I much prefer the subtleness it lends since the Chanel isn't so bold with how it blends in.


----------



## allure244

Yay, just picked up my green top handle mini. It matches well with VCA malachite too.


----------



## Walpharm60

Sylly said:


> Perfection!





Sylly said:


> A bag was not in my budget, and I resisted much temptation, but then bought this belt right before leaving, LOL.
> 
> BUT I justify this purchase because it is such a practical item to have: most of my designer belts are more bold, which limits the occasions I wear them, but this one is perfect - not too bold, yet very pretty. It is black lacquer with gold trim and black leather. And the CC is smaller than my other Chanel belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427309





Sylly said:


> A bag was not in my budget, and I resisted much temptation, but then bought this belt right before leaving, LOL.
> 
> BUT I justify this purchase because it is such a practical item to have: most of my designer belts are more bold, which limits the occasions I wear them, but this one is perfect - not too bold, yet very pretty. It is black lacquer with gold trim and black leather. And the CC is smaller than my other Chanel belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427309





Sylly said:


> A bag was not in my budget, and I resisted much temptation, but then bought this belt right before leaving, LOL.
> 
> BUT I justify this purchase because it is such a practical item to have: most of my designer belts are more bold, which limits the occasions I wear them, but this one is perfect - not too bold, yet very pretty. It is black lacquer with gold trim and black leather. And the CC is smaller than my other Chanel belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427309


I have been looking for a belt like this. Can you share the item code?


----------



## Walpharm60

jessilou said:


> I missed this when it was in the stores but I had it sourced! No fees or price gauging.  I love it so much - the chains are intense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431886


Love this bag!! Would you share item code?


----------



## Boho-Angel

pooky747 said:


> originally wanted the medium but could not get any confirmation that they were coming. small is cuter anyways and fits my frame better
> 
> the lighting really affects the color of the flap in photos but in person it is a lovely deep purple and surprisingly versatile. thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5430483
> View attachment 5430484
> View attachment 5430485
> View attachment 5430486


This is STUNNING!!!  what is the colour code???


----------



## twinkleAA

Adding on to my 22A purchase aside the yellow classic flap cardholder. So glad my SA got me the dark green instead of navy as I told her I was open to any of the pearly colours. I've seen the navy too and it's really pretty! Wished there was the burgundy available for comparison.

I've shared it in the other thread but wanted to share it here as well. Thanks for letting me!


----------



## Sylly

Walpharm60 said:


> I have been looking for a belt like this. Can you share the item code?


Sure! Here is the tag


----------



## nancinator

My June purchases!  

Got the Coco Top Handle around early June. The bag has been on my wishlist for awhile now and managed to find one after failing 3 times. 

Purchased the earrings during the latter half of the month. Told myself I'd never get into costume jewelry but these earrings stole my heart


----------



## chicaboo

Asharelle said:


> This has been on my wishlist for a while now. So it made for an ideal birthday treat.


Gorgeous! What size is that?


----------



## chanelincali28

nancinator said:


> My June purchases!
> 
> Got the Coco Top Handle around early June. The bag has been on my wishlist for awhile now and managed to find one after failing 3 times.
> 
> Purchased the earrings during the latter half of the month. Told myself I'd never get into costume jewelry but these earrings stole my heart
> 
> View attachment 5440254
> View attachment 5440255
> View attachment 5440256


Isn't the coco handle the best


----------



## Klaneckya

sj1301 said:


> Hi! I am new member here. I just made a preloved purchase for medium flap caviar (series 19) with GHW for around USD$6500. However, in my haste to secure the deal I didnt ask for videos of the bag and the pictures which I received do not really show the defects (if its considered as one)  and only asked for video after I laid my 1/3 deposit payment  after watching the video,  I am not happy with the corner (which looks dented or creased) is it repairable?
> Plus, I feel the caviar is somewhat dull (but I dont really want shiny caviary which looks somewhat plastic-y) the deposit is not refundable so I have to go through with my purchase.  attached are pictures of my preloved bag. Im thinking of selling it on… but I am not sure… your opinions are greatly appreciated


Caviar is normal.


----------



## Klaneckya

AnnaBrt said:


> Here she is    My second purchase!
> Secondhand jumbo in beige clair, I LOVE HER. She's beautiful, no color transfer or other issues  BUT, the lock has a lot of scratches (the CC is super OK!)   I called the client service here in Italy to ask if they could repair a secondhand bag and they say that if it's an authentic bag they can take her for repair, so the next time I go to Rome I'll ask if they can change the lock!
> 
> (Paid 6500€ instead of 8900€)
> 
> View attachment 5435974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435976


Ask your local store. They might repair too. They send it out to Paris and takes time but any Chanel store should be able to take the bag for repair.


----------



## KristyNikol

I was looking for a medium classic flap when I bought my blue satin mini over a week ago (wanted to buy both bags). Unfortunately the boutique didn’t have any in, but I got a text from my SA the other day, that they received a few, so I was finally able to add it to my collectionAlso picked up the new lace Dior slingbacks


----------



## CocoGiraffe

My June purchases.
Thanks for letting me shared!


----------



## mliLV

I love these colorful slgs


----------



## Walpharm60

Sylly said:


> Sure! Here is the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439726
> View attachment 5439727


Thanks so much!


----------



## pooky747

Boho-Angel said:


> This is STUNNING!!!  what is the colour code???



NI690 from the 22A collection!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

My first preloved but kept unused Chanel flap from 21a. Perfect for the summer


----------



## sostellar

chicnfab said:


> 22a goodies ❤❤❤


cute❤️


----------



## meliss23

pooky747 said:


> originally wanted the medium but could not get any confirmation that they were coming. small is cuter anyways and fits my frame better
> 
> the lighting really affects the color of the flap in photos but in person it is a lovely deep purple and surprisingly versatile. thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5430483
> View attachment 5430484
> View attachment 5430485
> View attachment 5430486


That is gorgeous!!! Congrats


----------



## sostellar

sassification said:


> Got these today ♡♡♡ i am in a chanel earrings phase, i hope i dont regret 3 yrs down LOL
> 
> I was only gonna get 1 pair, but I couldnt resist the one with the pearls because of the size and it is a classic timeless design to me.. plus the shade is like an antiqued brushed gold vs the camellia cc stud, which is more like shiny champagne gold.
> 
> I cant wait to wear these when my Mikimoto tin cup bracelet comes back from its alteration!
> 
> View attachment 5438056
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438057
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438058


so cute！！love it❤️


----------



## sostellar

hjspell said:


> Nothing big but classics
> Thanks to @nat74
> 
> View attachment 5430523
> View attachment 5430524


Hi! Can you share contact number with @nat74 ? I want a duma bag just posted today, but can’t message nat74. Can you help me get my dream bag? Appreciate it!!


----------



## Gabel

In love with my new 22A fuchsia caviar WOC


----------



## Walpharm60

Sylly said:


> Sure! Here is the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439726
> View attachment 5439727


Thanks so much!


----------



## sostellar

CocoGiraffe said:


> My June purchases.
> Thanks for letting me shared!
> [/QUOTE Love your sharing!


----------



## NY-LON

MDA all black Mary Jane's with heel and (to me) fabulous and fun white sunglasses both purchased in London


----------



## PoshWife

22A Iridescent Light Pink Square Mini compared to Hermes Mauve Sylvestre!

*also posted in Chanel 22A Thread


----------



## AnnaBrt

Klaneckya said:


> Ask your local store. They might repair too. They send it out to Paris and takes time but any Chanel store should be able to take the bag for repair.


I already called my SA and she said "they HAVE to take it for repair, and they DON'T HAVE to ask where you bought it, why and bla bla bla"! For the repairs there is a specific place in Rome, I have to take the bag there, not in the shop where my SA is. In any case, if they don't want to change it for some strange reasons, the secondhand shop where I bought the bag said they can change it for me in Florence ! So for now I'm enjoying my bag and when Winter will arrive I'll try to "repair" her ehehe super happy but I notice that it's really harder to close than the medium so the lock scratches really a lot easly


----------



## AnnaBrt

PoshWife said:


> 22A Iridescent Light Pink Square Mini compared to Hermes Mauve Sylvestre!
> 
> *also posted in Chanel 22A Thread


O.M.G
LOVE BOTH.


----------



## midori_bluez

1st time queuing on a launch day in Singapore. I think we are the last country to launch 22A on 29 Jun.
Managed to bag this cutie home 
Although it’s in navy blue but it does look black in different lighting.


----------



## Boho-Angel

pooky747 said:


> NI690 from the 22A collection!


Thank you


----------



## lynn ph

sassification said:


> Got these today ♡♡♡ i am in a chanel earrings phase, i hope i dont regret 3 yrs down LOL
> 
> I was only gonna get 1 pair, but I couldnt resist the one with the pearls because of the size and it is a classic timeless design to me.. plus the shade is like an antiqued brushed gold vs the camellia cc stud, which is more like shiny champagne gold.
> 
> I cant wait to wear these when my Mikimoto tin cup bracelet comes back from its alteration!
> 
> View attachment 5438056
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438057
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438058


What is the price of the 1st one?


----------



## amrx87

jessilou said:


> I missed this when it was in the stores but I had it sourced! No fees or price gauging.  I love it so much - the chains are intense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431886



how do u go about sourcing things?!


----------



## elenachoe

Small deauville in black! Perfect size and practical!!! Love it! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## xingchen

cool


----------



## SesamiGirl

Was initially looking for the mini boy in black caviar and was told it was sold out everywhere. Managed to get my hands on this little cutie instead which eventually grew on me


----------



## Zazacoco

After months of trying to search for the perfect WOC, here she is... grained shinny calfskin in gold-tone metal!

I am in love.


----------



## zaraha

SesamiGirl said:


> Was initially looking for the mini boy in black caviar and was told it was sold out everywhere. Managed to get my hands on this little cutie instead which eventually grew on me
> 
> View attachment 5538747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538748


Gorgeous boy!  I been listing after this seasons caviar on the boy! Color you picked is very yummy too! Congratulations!


----------



## SesamiGirl

zaraha said:


> Gorgeous boy!  I been listing after this seasons caviar on the boy! Color you picked is very yummy too! Congratulations!


Thank you! I was a bit nervous with the colour at first as I thought there might be colour transfer issues with my dark wardrobe but it’s fine! So glad I went ahead and just got it. I haven’t seen this colour anywhere


----------



## anianyc

midori_bluez said:


> 1st time queuing on a launch day in Singapore. I think we are the last country to launch 22A on 29 Jun.
> Managed to bag this cutie home
> Although it’s in navy blue but it does look black in different lighting.


Do you mind me asking whats the color code?


----------



## Zazacoco

Gabel said:


> In love with my new 22A fuchsia caviar WOC


Just got mine in black!


----------



## waimanalo18

Hi everybody! Is there a threas for people share what pieces are available at their SA’s store? Im searching for specific bag thank you!


----------



## Gabel

Zazacoco said:


> Just got mine in black!
> 
> View attachment 5573868


Isn’t it so gorgeous? I love everything about it. Congrats.


----------



## n2chanel

topglamchic said:


> Special thanks to @nat74 for help in acquiring 22a cardigan.
> Thank you for letting me share.


I love your RTW cardigan!!!


----------



## gal_in4

Hey beauties, just a random question… recently has Chanel stop issuing authenticity card


----------



## CSbaglvr

gal_in4 said:


> Hey beauties, just a random question… recently has Chanel stop issuing authenticity card


yes I noticed this with a seasonal flap I bought last year.. instead it has a metal chip/tag thing on the inside.. which unfortunately interferes with my car key and keyless entry lol


----------



## gal_in4

CSbaglvr said:


> yes I noticed this with a seasonal flap I bought last year.. instead it has a metal chip/tag thing on the inside.. which unfortunately interferes with my car key and keyless entry lol


Tysm for your time n response


----------



## NANI1972

Km2181 said:


> My new purchases this spring/summer. I’m not sure I’m going to keep both. Having a hard time deciding as they’re both completely different styles- one being the 22 and the other the camera bag.


Hi. What size is the camera bag and what season? I love it! Thank you!


----------

